# How to keep calves from sucking on each other?



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

For all of you, what age is it that bottle calves aren't so apt to suck on each others navels? I just brought two home between 4 and 7 days old and they want to suck on each others navals and I know that is bad for them so separated them out but can't keep them apart all the time as of space constraints. I know there are those rings but don't know anything about them and would rather not unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

they will suck on each other as long as they are on the bottle.....you need to let them get over the suck reflex....by leaving the bottle in the pen for 30 minutes or by tieing up a part for 30 minutes or different pens for 30 just after the milk feeding some say putting them on a bucket instead of bottle helps


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I never leave calves in the same pen, they are penned togeather only after weaning. > Thanks Marc


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

put em in individual hutches


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We keep them divided into individual pens too, until they are weaned. 
They are right next to eachother, so they are not lonely.


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

We keep our calves separate until they are around three-months-old. We feed them milk in buckets and begin weaning at six weeks of age. It will take them awhile to adjust to not getting milk so the sucking on each other drive will still be there. If they are heifers calves, it is even more important that they are beyond sucking on each other. If heifers are sucking on others udders, you will most likely have udder troubles later on.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

as I have done over 10 years now...I keep heifers in pens of 5 all the years...rasied as few as 50 most as 270 in a 6 months.....I leave the milk bars in pens all the time the calfs suck on the bars instead of the calfs......over the years only had a few with bad udders..

...but you can not let the heifers suck on each other either or they will ruin the udder as stated...

I am saying leaving the calfs something to suck on will stop it since you only have 2 two bottles left in pen for 30 minutes will fix it


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Where is a good place to get a milk bar? I am sure they can be made and if there is a good plan let me have it but....sometimes it is just easier for me to just try to find a cheap place to buy one. LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

they run $100 new and I have found them for $60...but just leaving the bottles in there for a hour I am sure will stop the sucking on each other.....or switch them to drink from a bucket...


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

what I did, probably a bad idea, but it worked for us... we got a bucket or tub of that molasses lick stuff, the solid stuff, and put it in there after feeding them their milk. then they would drink their milk and after that they would go for the molasses tub. kept them from the sucking thing.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Boundary I think that is a good idea I feed mine the lick stuff called MIX 30


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Not a bad idea. I noticed one of these has took to sucking on the metal gate rung. Hope I don't have a "Christmas Story" episode on my hands! LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I never said to use a BOTTLE HOLDER to leave the bottle in pen for 30 to 1 hour


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

myersfarm said:


> I never said to use a BOTTLE HOLDER to leave the bottle in pen for 30 to 1 hour


Oh? You mean you dont have to just stand there and hold it for a whole hour til they get tired of it? :teehee:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

boundarybunnyco said:


> what I did, probably a bad idea, but it worked for us... we got a bucket or tub of that molasses lick stuff, the solid stuff, and put it in there after feeding them their milk. then they would drink their milk and after that they would go for the molasses tub. kept them from the sucking thing.


Your on to it 

I start my calves on meal from the word go. They are also pasture reared as opposed to penned. As soon as they have finished their milk, they get given their meal and by the time they have got through that they have forgotten about sucking and wander off out into the paddock to experiment with grass. I'm sure a molasses lick would have exactly the same benefit and is good for the calf.

A few calves may start the mutual sucking business before they've got the hang of the meal but it doesn't last for long.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

no us a bottle holder they are cheap $3 to $5 anywere or if you are busy use a teen ager 




gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh? You mean you dont have to just stand there and hold it for a whole hour til they get tired of it? :teehee:


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Let them suck away and then just leave the bar in the pen. Pick it up later, they will suck the nipple till they are satisfied...Topside


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome! Now I know what I'll be buying next!! Seems I always see something else I need. LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Look at the sale barn calf thread and you can see my milkbars in each pen


that auto correct on my does not have milkbar in it


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I wash out the milkbars by after they drink the milk pour in a quart of water if you have 5 calfs on it and let them suck that down and clean out the nipples


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I was wondering the best way to keep one clean. I am on ValleyVet right now looking at getting one! LOL!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

During the cool seasons I wash it once a month with bleach/soap. Rinse daily with a garden hose. During the hot season I wash once a week and rinse daily with a garden hose. Just so you know the black nipples are made unlike any other nipple on the market, read about the nipples whenever you have time....Topside


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

So, when I pour the milk in, milk won't come falling out of them will they? Are the nipples hard to clean?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Like I mentioned earlier, just a mixture of bleach/soap/water once a week of once a month. No real cleaning, just let the mixture sit and kill the germs. No real scrubbing of the bar or the nipples. Soak, rinse and use.....Topside


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome! Should be here within 3-10 business days! LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Do NOT use a brush in the nipples. It has a flap in the nipple that hold the hole shut if tear it out it will leak. I replace all nipples after two sets of calves Replacement will be up to u I have used on 5 sets before. But if they leak bad the calf sucking will get to much milk


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Good to know. I just have the three calves right now but think it will be handy as I plan on rotating two out every month. I have one that is about 9 weeks old right now and just bought two friday that were between 4 and 7 days of age. I told him to call me in a month when he has two more and I will rotate out the older one and put in two more. Hope this works out good. The one calf is HUGE! I can tell he's new baby young but still...poor cow that pushed him out. THe other one is the size he should be. LOL! Both seem to be doing good to my happiness.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion all!! Found one on Valleyvet.com and ordered it on monday and it got here today (2 days later regular cheap shipping). Was around $75 including shipping and I wish I had known of these things sooner!! Never put much thought into how people raised so many calves!! LOL! They all ate (3 of them) and it took a long time really. After they were done I put about a quart of warm water like suggested and after they were empty I think their little mouths were tired cause they sure didn't bother each other. Best $75 I have spent in a long time! THanks guys!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I use a quart for 5 calves. Might cut that down a little Glad you like them. Do not make nipple hole bigger. Does not matter how long it takes for them to suck down.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

As I mentioned earlier those nipples are special, like Myers mentioned leave them alone.....Glad you're happy.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

here is mine it makes it so much easier with one Milkbar to one pen


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh I won't touch the hole on them. I figured they were made to work when I got them and for a reason. It did help with the sucking reflex wonderfully today. I was so impressed. Even the one that is almost two months old ate with the other 2 that are only a week or so old without a problem!! Love it. Will try to post a pic of them here in a few. Hoping to wean the bigger one in about 3 weeks and then start bringing in 2 each month and weaning 2 each month. Hoping....big word but still...hoping. LOL!


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Geez myers....you feed a bunch of them huh? LOL! Props to ya!! I have the one dairy cow and then a heifer that is jers/angus and then a beef cow. Been thinking of selling the beef cow cause I just enjoy this so much more. LOL!


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

[URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2009912170051773252gEvhXv][/URL]

Here they are. The middle one is a jersey that is about 8 weeks old. The other 2 are less than 2 weeks old.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

ALLENS YES I do I milk 20 cows in a 3 stall milking barn and take that milk and feed 90 calfs at a time and do it 3 times then dry them up and raise the 270 calfs.....could not do it without Milkbars....A lady in New Zealand show me pictures and I started looking and found them 10 years ago....I wanted to thank the lady that showed them to me so I named My new Border Collie puppy after her 1 1/2 ago Midge....


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Waht i like best about them is with your big one and the two small ones I bet the big one is not gettting that much MORE MILK than the small ones..because of the hole......I can not wait till you ask HOW TO REPLACE THE NIPPLES LOL LOL


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL! Oh man....hard to do? LOL! Oh boy. It said every 8 to 10 weeks to replace them. I am guessing you don't just yank them out? LOL!
I thought that too. Seemed like the milk would have had to have come out at the same rate of speed as with the smaller ones.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Taking the old nipples out is easy...Help putting the new nipples in will be the title of your next thread...Myers is probably still laughing....Topside


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

NOW. Topside. You know me. I will still be laughing next week


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL! You all give me so much hope!! LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Look at nipples now from inside you will see flat spot facing up. Remember that. Take a knife and cut nipple off from out side flat against the grey milkbar. Push out the plug that's left back into milkbar. Wet new nipple with cooking oil squeeze Nipple and start it to hole pushing down and out. When you get nipple sticking out 4 inches. Grab with pair of pliers. And just crank pliers over the edge of milkbar until the little bur comes out and. Snaps in place. Like the others. Take old nipple and cut in half long ways so you can see value. D O NOT clamp pliers onthat. Valve No matter what. Paper towel off oil. Add. 5 calves. I always buy a few extra nipples some wear out faster than others


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Turn valve with pliers till flat spot on nipple is same as others flat on top


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Why we were laughing. It took me a hour to put first three nipples in . Now 15minutes for one whole milkbar


----------

